# Dallas Nurse has Ebola



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Texas Health Care Worker Tests Positive for Ebola - NBC News


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Damn it!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

When the nurse in Spain said she might have touched her face with her gloves, I wondered if perhaps she was being pressured to admit she messed up. Will we hear a similar story here?


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree. I'm getting tired of the nurse bashing.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I imagine the powers that be would go to a whole lot of effort to maintain their stance that it's hard to catch. No one wants to hear that she caught it while wearing a full hazmat suit. I sure hope the public can realize the truth. I was visiting with a friend the other day who asked with skepticism, "Is this ebola thing real?" She heard about it from someone else and didn't believe it was happening.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem as I see it is that the US government would rather be politically correct (its all about race after all) than to protect the public and save lives of the citizens of this nation. Therefore the CDC despite all proclamations to the contrary is primarily a political entity to scare and force the government's will upon us all disguising it as medicine. Politics before medicine. Does this sound like the USSR to anyone else?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Blame Barry Sotero.

"HARD to CATCH CDC"? You are so full of feces your eyes are brown. Now we have a health care worker infected on YOUR watch!

3000 troops as Barry's Ginnea pigs?

I'm getting bleceh and detergent this weekend. 

Better save yourself and loved ones, Barry will be hiding in a hazmat hole hoping you are all dead when he comes out


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Didn't they wear full protective gear and were very very very careful?  Maybe it's just a crappy hospital with poorly trained staff.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Didn't they wear full protective gear and were very very very careful?  Maybe it's just a crappy hospital with poorly trained staff.


Not a crappy hospital at all. These workers should have been quarantined but they were instead allowed to self moniter.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Didn't they wear full protective gear and were very very very careful?  Maybe it's just a crappy hospital with poorly trained staff.


Hmmm...infection control is taught all along the way in medicine? 
If it were just laziness or stupidity, I am curious why so very many medical scientists are incensed and raising hell about this? Why would people feel like "no way this game is worth my whole familie's life clean up your owned mess" ?
Medical people have to read comments like that over their dead flesh and then be convinced to go die so they can be talked about foolishly some more...so people can convince their selves of something no one could....look for medical people to refuse to help spread this and a gunpoint medical draft in this country when the other 2 overnight killers "rise up magically" and one already started, but spread unknown yet. What fairy tale will people believe then?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TG, regardless when I go to a hospital I NEVER touch my eyes,ears, mouth. I wash my hands and use the hand sanitizer. Maybe the nurse had a lapse? Maybe Ebola is more than they are telling us?

After the hospital visit, my clothes get a hot soapy bleech and plenty of sunlight. Shoes too.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The hand sanitizers are centers of pestilence in this case because isopropyl is not going to get a glycoprotein that tough fast enough to prevent cross contamination - if you are going to use an isopropyl hand sanitizer, carry and use your own. I think it is very risky to use public offered dispensers unless they get filled with something that does kill this one on contact.
Every nurse (at least in army?) Knows that instruments have to soak longer than ever if that is all they have. "Washing" isopropyl over it won't do.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Back in my city (Odessa, Ukraine), there are several different hospitals but one of them has constant outbreaks, everyone jokes that if the ambulance happens to take you to this specific hospital, your family better schedule a funeral ASAP.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

oddapple said:


> The hand sanitizers are centers of pestilence in this case because isopropyl is not going to get a glycoprotein that tough fast enough to prevent cross contamination - if you are going to use an isopropyl hand sanitizer, carry and use your own. I think it is very risky to use public offered dispensers unless they get filled with something that does kill this one on contact.
> Every nurse (at least in army?) Knows that instruments have to soak longer than ever if that is all they have. "Washing" isopropyl over it won't do.


I will agree, bleach is better. But lots of hot soapy water followed by IPA is a good start.

BTW, I have advanced degrees in several sciences, one being biochemistry so have all sorts of microbiology laboratory experience. I know how to nuke pathogens properly. But I am not a doctor of medicine.

; )


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

What bothers me most is the vaccine thing. What a fantasy! Hundreds of millions of weakened petri dish athanors to unite - the impossible dream! - h1n1 and obola. Watch them stop protesting ****** and run to ******'s pits for a "free" shot because of how great they are.
What has been seen and heard is the tip of an iceberg that is already on and could only be stopped "the old fashioned" way, but I think the boat of "they are trying to stop it" people gotten pretty empty.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

" IPA is a good start."

""BTW, I have advanced degrees in several sciences, one being biochemistry so have all sorts of microbiology laboratory experience"

Then you understood about medical science people not being sure "30 seconds" in IPA is enough these days or for obola and will hold 'em in that bucket longer.
Also, you will be able to gather how a resilient glycoprotein ends up kinda like "you're soaking in it" so I just think it's better to steer them towards peroxide and vinegar which have a much, much faster kill and better contact sterilization.
I was a us physician. The little helpless ones like girls are just a cover - there are few larger killer beasts on the planet.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

How does a person in PPE get contaminated?

Let me offer some insight. I am a technician level hazmat responder. I have decades of experience in using PPE and supervised a emergency response team and hazmat program for 6 years in addition to my experience as a responder.
I say this to back up my claim that I know what i am talking about. In my experience we used the terms Level A, Level B, Level C, Level D protective gear. not the level1-4 terms that the media is using.

If PPE is used correctly the chance of contamination is very remote. The trouble with these doctors and nurses is they are getting 2 or 3 day crash courses in using this equipment. THIS IS PISS POOR TRAINING.
It takes hours and hours of practice to don and doff PPE the correct way. The protocol for doing this is rock solid and must be followed to the letter each and every time PPE is used. In addition to wearing the PPE the correct way you must DECON the PPE before taking it off. The contaminant is on the outside of the PPE. You are wrapped in the inside of the PPE. If you do not properly decontaminate the outside of the PPE and remove it in the correct order YOU WILL GET CONTAMINATED !

This is how the greatest majority of responders get contaminated. Not dealing with the hot zone,but peeling out of PPE in the decon zone.
I have seen this shit happen with my own eyes.

Box of Frogs


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is what happens when people lie ( the dead man ) and it's been woefully under reported that people who knew him in Africa knew he had the disease and he lied about it until America. This poor nurse has a 50/50 chance at living thanks to a regime that has it's head up it's back side playing 18 holes.



TorontoGal said:


> Didn't they wear full protective gear and were very very very careful?  Maybe it's just a crappy hospital with poorly trained staff.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Concerning hospitals. The USA has some of the best. But with infectious diseases just one mistake makes EVERYONE nearby at risk.

We have become complacent since major diseases have been stopped by vaccinations. We now, thanks to "OPEN BORDERS" have a hole new slew of disease vectors roaming about the land. TB, Polio, smallpox, diphtheria. petussis, were all but eliminated. You can thank Barry Soterro.

Now we have open borders. Think about that? You can avoid AIDs by your own personal conduct. Try that with some of the pathogens I mentioned above. I hope to God, and I am a Christian, your children have immunization. If not you still have time to do so.

I am looking at bulk detergent and solid bleach to store. I know how to make soap and save all my fat and wood ash. Making chlorine is hard but not impossible. Calcium hypochlorite is on the list to get. Iodine stores much better but works slower.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> How does a person in PPE get contaminated?
> 
> Let me offer some insight. I am a technician level hazmat responder. I have decades of experience in using PPE and supervised a emergency response team and hazmat program for 6 years in addition to my experience as a responder.
> I say this to back up my claim that I know what i am talking about. In my experience we used the terms Level A, Level B, Level C, Level D protective gear. not the level1-4 terms that the media is using.
> ...


Totally agree. I have seen it many times myself. I can tell you that the only training I ever got for proper use of PPE was way back when I was in school. I would not feel safe with my own abilities now after all these years. this training is shotty at best and is not reinforced for the majority of medical workers. 99% of those nurses in that hospital I'm sure have no clue how to properly use PPE, 
I also agree and said myself back in July, hand sanitizers do not kill Ebola. I think they are giving people a false sense of security that they are killing all those little viruses they hear about but they are being lied to. If used PROPERLY they may decrease the viral load but they do not eliminate them. I never see people use the sanitizers correctly in the first place so they are doing very little to prevent infection. 
People on this site were so up in arms about this 1) not coming to the US. 2) Not being a problem if it does cause we are much smarter and medically advanced than the people in Africa. 3) not worried about it cause it isn't going to spread anywhere even if it does get here because we have the facilities and knowledge to prevent it.

Are you fools ready to listen now? It is way past time to take this seriously. I didn't say panic and lock yourselves up in your bug out shelters, I mean take the steps to protect yourselves from it. Become educated about what this disease really is, and how easy if spreads. if you don't already, Start protecting yourselves while in public with proper hand washing, or better yet stay away from contaminants which means people who are sick and places where sick people congregate. If this does show up in your area be prepared to stay home for extended lengths of time to avoid being contaminated.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here we go classic Obama redirect, place fault some where else.
Blame the Nurse.
CDC director: Second case of Ebola in US result of 'breach of protocol' | Fox News


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Here we go classic Obama redirect, place fault some where else.
> Blame the Nurse.
> CDC director: Second case of Ebola in US result of 'breach of protocol' | Fox News


Isnt it just easier to blame the nurses, then to tell the masses that they have not properly trained them?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Doesn't matter who they blame. If a nurse, however poorly trained in PPE, can get ebola, the rest of us will too. How much training does the average Joe have? If people could just see past the finger pointing to that one fact, they would wake up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Big Country1 said:


> Isnt it just easier to blame the nurses, then to tell the masses that they have not properly trained them?


 No madder how well trained this kind of stuff can find away to slip by. Any or us that have been through real NBC training know that. In you training there is an expectable loss rate.
There is no way on this earth that every health care worker is going to be in a full bio suit from start of shift until they leave. The PC crowd would not allow it.
The BIO suit the protocols they way the use it is a reaction to not a prevention of.
No madder what you are defending from you move your line of defense back as far as you can support. In this case the airport and other points of entry.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It can only the nurses fault, not that it might be easier catch then we have been told. How about the family of the guy who brought ebola to Texas by lying about his exposure to it being told that they were under quarantine, and still left their apartment so that the authorities had to put guards on their door? Sounds like a whole family of losers who don't give a rat's behind about anyone else. Then they have the nerve to accuse the hospital of being racist and that's why the guy died. Why hasn't the government put travel restrictions on people coming here from Western Africa, and if they are U.S. Citizens, quarantining them for 3 weeks or so? 

I still say that the officials giving the news conference this morning looked afraid.


----------



## dbitton (Oct 12, 2014)

What happens when the nurses stop working?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

If I were to take a guess I'd be willing to bet that her infection has to do with the way the entrance into and exit from the patient's room was organized. When we were dealing with lead based paint we had a very strict protocol for going into and out of the contaminated area. I'd be willing to bet that their hazmat suits weren't flushed/deconed before they took them off.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I have heard in some cases equipment was not all it was said to be. It is said some of them did not have level 4 equipment and this is already suspected text of level 5.
Also, with billions of petris and especially the ones who will take vaccines, it is impossible to ignore the development of....u heard it first on prepper...the BLOOD FLU!
Because that's the cattle chute being framed along here. 
Gee, kinda sucks how resurrected Spanish flu and "where actually did it even come from?" Obola are gonna to be mixing in Fergusons nationwide all winter.

It still appears that in round one, home "quarantine", for all it's reasons, is going to be the deal. Food, water and your version of health and prevention. As many months as you are able. 
This "thing" is a diversion as well as a disaster and there's more going unsaid in disease 'ville because probably the only thing that's best to say is prep, home, pray.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Should we be worried about transfer by mosquitos?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I worry about the all too common housefly. They love all the body fluids and waste. They land on some infected nastiness and the next thing you know there's one up your nose or in your eye with its nasty little feet...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Here we go classic Obama redirect, place fault some where else.
> Blame the Nurse.
> CDC director: Second case of Ebola in US result of 'breach of protocol' | Fox News


Yes, because when faced with any problem, Obama's first order of business is to place blame.

After being in office for nearly 6 years, I cannot think of a single time he has tried to solve the problem BEFORE placing blame. In point of fact, I cannot think of a single time he has tried to solve a problem AFTER placing blame either.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The CDC plan also includes examining how a health care worker removes protective gear, which Frieden said has “a major potential for risks.”

“It’s not easy to do right,” he said, adding that a health care worker putting on more protective gear “doesn’t make it safer.”

Fauci told ABC’s “This Week”: *“There had to have been an innocent breach of protocol in taking care of a patient within protective equipment. That … rarely happens. We’ve been taking care of Ebola since 1976. It is unfortunate for this courageous health care worker.”


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Unprecedented number of medical staff infected with Ebola

Situation assessment - 25 August 2014

The outbreak of Ebola virus disease in west Africa is unprecedented in many ways, including the high proportion of doctors, nurses, and other health care workers who have been infected.

To date, more than 240 health care workers have developed the disease in Guinea, Liberia, Nigeria, and Sierra Leone, and more than 120 have died.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

As of this time, they have not identified the 'breach in protocol' that they are hyping to the news. When you have a illness, which takes only 1 to 10 virons to cause disease, it begs the question if the PPE being used is sufficient. The CDC nurse bashing needs to stop. The public needs a good dose of honesty, cut the PR crap. Just tell the public that we really don't know much about this virus.


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> As of this time, they have not identified the 'breach in protocol' that they are hyping to the news. When you have a illness, which takes only 1 to 10 virons to cause disease, it begs the question if the PPE being used is sufficient. The CDC nurse bashing needs to stop. * The public needs a good dose of honesty, cut the PR crap. Just tell the public that we really don't know much about this virus.*


Seems like it would be a tough thing to pull off when I imagine that the other thing they're tasked with is to keep everyone from panicking.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ice Queen said:


> As of this time, they have not identified the 'breach in protocol' that they are hyping to the news. When you have a illness, which takes only 1 to 10 virons to cause disease, it begs the question if the PPE being used is sufficient. The CDC nurse bashing needs to stop. The public needs a good dose of honesty, cut the PR crap. Just tell the public that we really don't know much about this virus.


 They will make up one just give them time. They have slowed down on offering excuse as they have been busted on everyone so far


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Didn't they wear full protective gear and were very very very careful?  Maybe it's just a crappy hospital with poorly trained staff.


The cdc says there was a breach in protocol. However they have not told anyone what it was. Either that or they are assuming a breach. And yes the staff may be poorly trained for Ebola but if that is the case then it's the same in most hospitals around the country. Different transmission method maybe? Will new actually have the truth.

In reality I'm more worried about the entovirus (sp) going around the country infecting kids.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ice Queen said:


> The public needs a good dose of honesty, cut the PR crap. Just tell the public that we really don't know much about this virus.


We will not get this. Remember, the government, specifically this administration, thinks the public is stupid.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> As of this time, they have not identified the 'breach in protocol' that they are hyping to the news. When you have a illness, which takes only 1 to 10 virons to cause disease, it begs the question if the PPE being used is sufficient. The CDC nurse bashing needs to stop. The public needs a good dose of honesty, cut the PR crap. Just tell the public that we really don't know much about this virus.


Ahaha! They finally got to ya florence? Last time I looked about 300 people had made pointed comments about that.
Actually, it's been a bit....bet those opinions have grown grown.
I'm satisfied. I'm done. In America, people may not always know, but everybody gets the chances fate offers 'em.
Even if we thought such were looking out for us it is clear they don't even have their own ball in the court.
48 in the "pool" in Texas now. The "pool" the official repeated about 12 times, as if that would magically make it the number of people exposed. Hmm...hm
But yeah. Anybody could see that they need to get several opinions now on most things and be ready to take good care of your health from now on.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

The dirty little secret that no one has the balls to reveal is that this disease has already gone airbourne. If you have it and you sneeze -- or even just breath hard --- anyone within relatively close proximity is going to get it. Also, you better not handle ANY articles that an infected person has touched even days before. 

The commie -- Obola to those of you who live in la-la-land -- actually had the gall yesterday to make a video intended for people living in Africa where he proclaimed that it was safe to ride on mass transit, you know -- planes, trains, automobiles -- while SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO AN INFECTED PATIENT. I shit you not, he actually made this video and said that in so many words -- yesterday.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> The dirty little secret that no one has the balls to reveal is that this disease has already gone airbourne. If you have it and you sneeze -- or even just breath hard --- anyone within relatively close proximity is going to get it. Also, you better not handle ANY articles that an infected person has touched even days before.
> 
> The commie -- Obola to those of you who live in la-la-land -- actually had the gall yesterday to make a video intended for people living in Africa where he proclaimed that it was safe to ride on mass transit, you know -- planes, trains, automobiles -- while SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO AN INFECTED PATIENT. I shit you not, he actually made this video and said that in so many words -- yesterday.


Let's hope the prick leads by example then...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

alterego said:


> Unprecedented number of medical staff infected with Ebola
> 
> Situation assessment - 25 August 2014
> 
> ...


If anyone "glanced" over this comment or missed it... Read it again

We are all screaming something is a miss, I bet n95 and n100 masks are useless as tits on a bull

As I bet early stages moon suits were not widely issued, why?? Because they are ****en expensive!!

So time for some rethinking

PS. My biggest fear with Ebola is it getting into our livestock population, or horse population (I have pointed out the hendra (sp) virus before)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> ....
> PS. My biggest fear with Ebola is it getting into our livestock population, or horse population (I have pointed out the hendra (sp) virus before)


Yikes! I had not even considered that possibility.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The original man that brought the virus over here. He used the bathroom and his infected sewage was flushed. Are there rats in the sewers of Fort Worth? IDK... but if the virus survives in the sewers for any length of time, then it can come into contact with animals there. I don't know much about virus's but would like someone to tell me the risks of excrement flushed into sewers can pose to animals that live in sewers, and will sewage treatment kill the virus?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> The original man that brought the virus over here. He used the bathroom and his infected sewage was flushed. Are there rats in the sewers of Fort Worth? IDK... but if the virus survives in the sewers for any length of time, then it can come into contact with animals there. I don't know much about virus's but would like someone to tell me the risks of excrement flushed into sewers can pose to animals that live in sewers, and will sewage treatment kill the virus?


I don't know, but why did the officials in Spain kill the dog that belonged to the nurse who caught ebola?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> We are all screaming something is a miss, I bet n95 and n100 masks are useless as tits on a bull


For us, if it gets to the point where I feel like we need masks, it's just time to lockdown. No sense risking it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I don't know, but why did the officials in Spain kill the dog that belonged to the nurse who caught ebola?


Dogs in the west African areas have tested to be carrying the Ebola virus but not actually getting the disease. Their urine and feces will carry the virus out of their systems and put us in danger. I don't know about any other animals.

Sewage disposal plants disinfect the sewage with a chlorine product. I hope they use enough! I was concerned yesterday, now I'm a tad nervous.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I must have missed something. The way I heard it, no-one was blaming the nurse. The smuck from Africa lied at the airport and when ebola hit, nobody at the hospital knew it was anything but the plain old flu. So, the lack of precautions was normal. By the time that anyone discovered the truth, it was too late. I'm glad the carrier died. One less homicidal maniac in the world.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> I must have missed something. The way I heard it, no-one was blaming the nurse. The smuck from Africa lied at the airport and when ebola hit, nobody at the hospital knew it was anything but the plain old flu. So, the lack of precautions was normal. By the time that anyone discovered the truth, it was too late. I'm glad the carrier died. One less homicidal maniac in the world.


Well, the story seemed to change to suit the cdc/who bullshit is why it seems strange. Because it is.
Like saintifying what looks more and more like an intentional agent....


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I seriously doubt that the present ebola strain was intentionally engineered by anyone. If it had been it would be a whole lot more volatile, and 1/2 the population of Africa would already be dead. Do I think it is possible that the Federal Government is not being completely honest with us and is making decisions based on politics and not the health concerns of the United States? Yes, but don't confuse incompetence with conspiracy. Not everything or even a large percentage of bad things that happens is a result of some evil conspiracy.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Decision are based on economics. Period. I don't think there is any conspiracy involved. Over the years that I worked in nursing, I can't tell you how many staff meetings involved a 'talking to' because we used too many materials in caring for patients. Either too many goods for their comfort or too many goods for our own protection.

Globally, the powers that be want commerce to keep moving smoothly. In general, that is good for all of us, but, this situation is different, and doing things as usual, could wipe out a goodly number of humans if this continues to spread, especially if this spreads to highly populated third world countries. It will become uncontainable if it gets to India, Pakistan, Malaysia, Bangladesh etc.

I think we can use a 21 day quarantine for travelers from hotzones, and still maintain their rights. We do need to pour resources into W. Africa as well, to get a handle on it there as well. Damn, this could have been controlled back in March when Doctors Without Borders begged for help. No one listened.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Uh...I'm sorry but there seems to be 2 very distinct teams from dwb and one seems pretty consistently normal while these other scenes....are repeats of other times "crazy jungle people" seemed to think they knew where the sickness came from. Dwb is not as impressive as people are led to believe, it is about money and when doctors say "money" and the answer is "no. Good after bad and ain't playing" then dwb just tried and tried heroically but you know how greedy rich people are! (Who do look at things and give grown up answers so people can be fed "but they won't pay!!!" False perspective as some sort of pallative to add insult to it.
If you work for dwb then you can tell it from your experience. If you are the last line people to make a call, that's when people realize again that they sure are glad they are not responsible and can cope in bizzare ways like blaming people who actually have stayed sane, not made matters worse and answer is still "no".
While who/cdc and us/uk with dwb.....have created a ridiculous mess and blamed people, nurses, equipment...every thing but mgmt and dwb.

Just a couple "anti-hysteria" of another silly kind points.
(I'm sorry. I just can't take the "lack of money!" (We demand more money...) asinine hockey anymore. That's not it Virginia, there is a grown-up clause. We're all sorry about that.
But when you keep getting money money and things only get worse, people get enough of that gypsy crud fast.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They stared the talking points today. Bush and republicans fault


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

If it involves cutting spending, they're probably right. I've had a lifefull dealing with republican presidents who cut every program but military spending in the name of 'fiscal responsibility'...


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Most hospitals are 'non profit' corporations, that pay their higher ups some mighty high salaries. The nurses don't even have the proper protective equipment. Look at what BSL 4 pathogen lab workers wear, then compare that to what they sent the nurses in, what the CDC recommends for nursing staff. It's a joke. Cheap gowns that don't even cover their skin! I'm disgusted with the CDC. The nurses deserve hazmats suits. I thought they were getting hazmat suits. I was shocked to see the CDC gowning and single gloving procedures.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> Most hospitals are 'non profit' corporations, that pay their higher us so me mighty high salaries. The nurses don't even have the proper protective equipment. Look at what BSL 4 pathogen lab workers wear, then compare that to what they sent the nurses in, what the CDC recommends for nursing staff. It's a joke. Cheap gowns that don't even cover their skin! I'm disgusted with the CDC. The nurses deserve hazmats suits. I thought they were getting hazmat suits. I was shocked to see the CDC gowning and single gloving procedures.


Yes, 250,000 scrubs, not level 4, ordered for the 1,000 field hospitals. I'm thinking Pol pot is about to be outdone.

I let the highest, nearest ranked know I was heading out of dodge - heh "no reply at all"


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Latest word (3 minutes ago) was that they still can't figure out how the nurse got infected. They say she was in prescribed double-glove setup.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Simply put, level two protection instead of level four. And not sure at this point what decontamination system was.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Latest word (3 minutes ago) was that they still can't figure out how the nurse got infected. They say she was in prescribed double-glove setup.


She could have done everything right.

The person who was in the room before her, could have acted as a human vector and broken the infection control chain, contaminating a surface that subsequently infected this nurse.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

From NBC training in the military I know proper decontamination is just as important as the proper gear. 

With just a face shield, all the nurse had to do was be in his area when he sneezed or coughed.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Back in my city (Odessa, Ukraine), there are several different hospitals but one of them has constant outbreaks, everyone jokes that if the ambulance happens to take you to this specific hospital, your family better schedule a funeral ASAP.


Odessa? I've heard wonderous things about that place.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Back in my city (Odessa, Ukraine), there are several different hospitals but one of them has constant outbreaks, everyone jokes that if the ambulance happens to take you to this specific hospital, your family better schedule a funeral ASAP.


One may joke about it, but hospitals are the dirtiest places that one can visit, and not only for the obvious reasons. One wouldn't expect to see a rat or cockroach there, but I've seen them both; as well as racoons, possums, and even a homeless man scurrying around above the ceiling.

Lets not even mention the employees and other staff at such places, which speaks more of the administration and leadership, than it does of the direct care workers.

Many a hospital I've passed to get to a more appropriate facility, for the very sentiment of the fear of the aforementioned funeral.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

This is what it would take for me to go into an Ebola infected patient room....minus the breathing apparatus or PAPR. 




The expense of this is incredible and likely not feasible on a large scale. This is similar to what MSF is using, without breathing apparatus of course. They have added an apron, which is reusable, and steel toed rubber boots which are reusable as well as thick gloves also reusable.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

This is the doffing procedure.


----------

